# Coconut Oil Mixture To Your Morning Coffee To Burn A TON Of Calories



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2019)

*Add 2 Tbsp. Of This Coconut Oil Mixture To Your Morning Coffee To Burn A TON Of Calories*

Do you drink coffee every morning? If yes, the following coffee creamer recipe is definitely something you?ll want to try (if you like creamer). This coffee creamer will not only make your coffee healthier but it?ll also help boost your metabolism.

*How to Make Coconut Oil Coffee Creamer*
The ratios for this recipe can be adjusted to your taste. So, if you don?t like your coffee sweet, you cut back or skip the honey.

*Ingredients:*

3/4 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup raw honey
1 tsp. ceylon cinnamon powder
optional: 1 tbsp. raw cacao powder
*Instructions:*

Mix all of the ingredients in a bowl and stir until they?re well combined.
Store the coffee creamer mixture in a glass jar.
*How to Use Coconut Oil Coffee Creamer*
Brew your favorite cup of coffee. Add 1-2 tbsp. of coconut oil coffee creamer to your coffee while it?s still hot. Then, blend the coffee and creamer on high for approximately 5 seconds. And you?re done!

*How It Works*
What makes coconut oil so special is because it contains medium-chain fatty acids, instead of long-chain fatty acids.

Medium chain fatty acids upon entering your body are quickly used for energy, which gives your metabolism a helpful boost (1).

In fact, one study has shown that eating 1 to 2 tablespoons of medium chain fats, such as coconut oil per day increased energy expenditure by 5% ? this totals to 120 calories per day for an average person (2).


*Sources:*
[1]http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12975635%20
[2]http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8654328


----------

